# Easy and free games for a newbie please



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 6, 2010)

First time in here so be gentle with me please.

I want some games to play on my computer, ones I can play when I've no internet connection.

I've never really played games on a computer other than Pacman.

I used to love the arcade games you got in pubs where you just shot everything and collected points and got bigger and better weapons (normally war ones or space ones).

As I only have a laptop, I only have my four arrow keys which on this laptop are quite fiddly, so nothing too difficult please.

Trial versions of something called Air Strike were already on this machine but they've expired.  I quite enjoyed that.  Would prefer lasers and pulses and shields and stuff though.

Many thanks


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 6, 2010)

you could ask some one nice to burn you a disk of  old snes games

they are simple  and fun   plus there are a fuck load of them


i even have some anime rpgs


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 6, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> you could ask some one nice to burn you a disk of  old snes games
> 
> they are simple  and fun   plus there are a fuck load of them
> 
> ...




See, you're losing me already.  Snes?  rpgs (rocket propelled grenades)?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jun 6, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> First time in here so be gentle with me please.
> 
> I want some games to play on my computer, ones I can play when I've no internet connection.
> 
> ...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 6, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


>




Is that the name of a space game?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 6, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> See, you're losing me already.  Snes?  rpgs (rocket propelled grenades)?



SNES   the super nintendo entertainment system   aka  the  super  famikon 

it's an old console    but  in my opinion possibly  the  best   console

RPGs  Role Playing Games     like  dungeons and dragons  but with your computer


it's an older system  so the  game's  tend  to   be simple  and  fun    but     there  are  some really  epic games... the  best* final fantasy games were on the  snes



* hey  for me it was all about  VI.... although VII does have the  best porn


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jun 6, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is that the name of a space game?



I'm currently playing,
Dead Space,(On XBox360.)
Gifted to me by a friend.
(He picked it up for £9.99,Gamesmaster.)

It is brilliant on HD TV and Surround Sound.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 6, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> SNES   the super nintendo entertainment system   aka  the  super  famikon
> 
> it's an old console    but  in my opinion possibly  the  best   console
> 
> ...



Not interested in role playing games.  I'm an old-fashioned kind of girl.  Things that were in pubs 15-20 years ago suits me.  

VI = version 1?

I want missiles to drop or lasers to fire please.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 6, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I'm currently playing,
> Dead Space,(On XBox360.)
> Gifted to me by a friend.
> (He picked it up for £9.99,Gamesmaster.)
> ...




I don't have an XBox or any other of those gamey things.

All I have is a Namco Classic which I re-discovered the other day.  







It's very sophisticated


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 6, 2010)

i'm sure there are lot's of   explody games on it...   same  for  saga  emulators


and VI = 6


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jun 6, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I don't have an XBox or any other of those gamey things.
> 
> All I have is a Namco Classic which I re-discovered the other day.
> 
> ...



There is a free Brixton Helicopter game.
Google it !


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 6, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> i'm sure there are lot's of   explody games on it...   same  for  saga  emulators
> 
> 
> and VI = 6




No, there's Pacman and Bosconian (I think that's the name).  

I don't know the names of the games I want.    The space ones I played were probably around in the mid-90s.  One of them had big space worms that would try and eat your spaceship (I think)    They may have been space version of giant venus flytraps 

V1= 6 - still have no idea what you're talking about


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 6, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> There is a free Brixton Helicopter game.
> Google it !


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 6, 2010)

ahh   well although i know there  are many  arcade emulators out there like mame (don't ask)  i think specific games  might be a bit tricky


as for the non understanding, i get that a lot.  in this  case  final fantasy is a very popular series of  games   of wihich  i most like  the ones  which were released on the snes    with  number 6 being my favourite  but i will admit  that   the seventh games  has  had the best porn  of it made


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 6, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> but i will admit  that   the seventh games  has  had the best porn  of it made




Doesn't sound like a pub game to me 

Have found this website, but can't seem to find what I'm looking for

http://www.classicgamesarcade.com/


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jun 6, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Doesn't sound like a pub game to me
> 
> Have found this website, but can't seem to find what I'm looking for
> 
> http://www.classicgamesarcade.com/



Ok !
I will have a click,
And look.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 6, 2010)

This is an example of the kind of game I used to play

http://www.classicgamesarcade.com/game/21683/zenon-mega-blast.html


Tried playing it, but the spaceship doesn't respond to the arrow keys  


ETA:  Ah, you use your mouse to control your ship


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 6, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Doesn't sound like a pub game to me



this is why i don't go  to many pubs


any drinking den would  be much improved with the addition of   a snes emulator


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 6, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> this is why i don't go  to many pubs
> 
> 
> any drinking den would  be much improved with the addition of   a snes emulator




Unfortunately most pubs don't have them nowadays, which is a shame.  Would stop me drinking so much


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jun 6, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> This is an example of the kind of game I used to play
> 
> http://www.classicgamesarcade.com/game/21683/zenon-mega-blast.html
> 
> ...



With regards to that link !
You can fuck off now Minnie !


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 6, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> With regards to that link !
> You can fuck off now Minnie !




I did say they were old games 

Don't like that one.  It's boring


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 6, 2010)

Cant you just google space invaders or summit and get a free version?? Pacman was on google the other day.

Really you know you could program your own invaders / missle command etc.. type games in basic heh, have you got anything you can use to program in basic? basic is good fun programming language.

Im surprised all the games you require arnt on the internet somwhere for free and easy to find.

There is more to games ping pong though, you should try shippy's suggetion and get a snes on the go (snes sounds like somebody blowing there nose init? lol)

I agree that these days games are over complicated, it shouldant be like that not everybody is a diehard gamer. If you had PS3 you could get PS3 mini's online... more simple games like with up to date FX

good luck anyway, would you like some virtual beer?

peace


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 7, 2010)

METH LAB said:


> Cant you just google space invaders or summit and get a free version?? Pacman was on google the other day.
> 
> Really you know you could program your own invaders / missle command etc.. type games in basic heh, have you got anything you can use to program in basic? basic is good fun programming language.
> 
> ...



No, Space Invaders is too old and slow and boring.  I can't remember the names of any I used to play in pubs.

I've been playing this once as it's the nearest I can find without going through billions of games sites 

http://www.classicgamesarcade.com/game/21683/zenon-mega-blast.html

I'm getting pissed off with it though as I can't get past level 8.  I think the weapons are also a bit boring


----------



## debaser (Jun 7, 2010)

Not free, though probably very cheap. Popcap are the king of entertaining little arcade games these days. Bejewled, Peggle and Plants Vs Zombies are all well worth a little bit of cash. 
You can play a demo of most of them on Steam . Though you'l have to faff about setting up an account.


----------



## bmd (Jun 7, 2010)

You need a MAME emulator and some ROMS.

Extract the file from the first link to wherever you want. Then download the Galaxians file from the second link and put it into the 'roms' folder, which is inside the folder you extracted the first file to.

Then open MameUI32.exe from that folder and scroll down to Galaxian Namco Set 1 and double click on it. Press tab to get the keys to play.

You can get mame ROMs from plenty of places, just Google the game name + mame rom.


----------



## Mooncat (Jun 7, 2010)

www.armorgames.com has a load of free flash games


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 7, 2010)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> You need a MAME emulator and some ROMS.
> 
> Extract the file from the first link to wherever you want. Then download the Galaxians file from the second link and put it into the 'roms' folder, which is inside the folder you extracted the first file to.
> 
> ...




Right, I'll have a look at that when I'm not in a rush


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 7, 2010)

Mooncat said:


> www.armorgames.com has a load of free flash games




Thanks Mooncat.  That looks like it might have a few war or space ones.  Will have a look later.

I'm going to regret this.  My arms were totally bolloxed yesterday


----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2010)

Puzzle Quest is free today (Chapters 1&2)


----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2010)

wrong thread???


----------

